# Aquacadabra



## lushlynn65 (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone bought anything off them?? If so, are they any good ie delivery etc.
The vivs look a pretty good price
Lynn


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

do you mean the shop in kent? theres a shop near me called aquacadabra!!


----------



## lushlynn65 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes but if i was to buy anything it would be via their shop on e.bay.
Do you know if they're any good?


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

they are very good vivs ive never bought 1 from them but as the shops only 10 min drive from my house ive seen them and im considering getting a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft next year for my 2 beardies when they are bigger and its an option to buy from them or make 1 (well more my dad)


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

Bought my viv from them. Delivery time was excellent, turned up the next day. Only problem I had was the edging round the top of the stand was to small for the viv to it in so had to remove it and the glass was a git to fit, but that was the product not the shop.


----------



## Tony Turbo (Oct 19, 2006)

I bought my Viv from them, but I collected it as I'm local. Didn't have any problems and made a fun afternoon putting it together lol.


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

i used to live down the road and always used them for aquarium supplies and fish, if you are local to the area try strikes and bites in welling instead, the owner is called tony and he's a top bloke. Only a small store but he'll get everything you need and quality of his live stock is great.

if you pop in Say Rob in wales said hello


----------

